# How to dry aqua soil ?



## Deano3 (3 Oct 2015)

Hi everyone as title says how do I dry out my aqua soil ? Last time I put out in sun but no sun this time  any help welcome it's ada Amazonia aqua soil 

Thanks dean


Thanks Dean


----------



## tim (3 Oct 2015)

You can dry it out on trays in a very low oven mate, as long as the Mrs allows it


----------



## Lindy (3 Oct 2015)

Thats how I dried mine out. House smelt a bit special after though.


----------



## Deano3 (4 Oct 2015)

Cooking today then  


Thanks Dean


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Oct 2015)

Or just put the tray in the airing cupboard...


----------



## alto (4 Oct 2015)

As long as it's spread thinly, it will dry quick enough (sans heat).


----------



## flygja (5 Oct 2015)

In the sun! Works well as long as the cat doesn't crap it in and the ants don't build houses in it! I dried mine on sheets of newspaper, later just lift two ends of the newspaper and slide them back into the original bag for storage.


----------

